# Can you advise if it's a good deal?



## fadzilah_ashburn (Jun 29, 2014)

Recently, I was offered a position to teach English in a private school in Kanagawa, Japan. I'm very excited at the prospects of relocating to Japan and embarking on a new work experience, but I do need some feedback if this is a good deal... Oh yea, I will be relocating with my 7 year old boy + hubby.

Duties: Train jap teachers in conducting english lessons (morning) + teach jap students (afternoon) + develop a framework to train the jap teachers

Working hours: 10am-7pm or 2pm - 11pm

Working days: Tuesdays to Saturdays (Sundays and Mondays off)

Salary Offered: SGD$3500- $4000 (283,978.67yen- 324,547.05)

Reimbursement: transport

Rental: will be deducted from salary each month.


I would really appreciate all constructive feedback! Thank u!


----------



## xenocrisis0153 (Jul 5, 2014)

Y283,000/month is a very good salary to start off. How much are they charging you for the apartment rental?


----------

